
Show HN: Heaptrack, a fast heap memory profiler for Linux - mwolff
https://github.com/KDE/heaptrack
======
mwolff
See also the release announcement for v1.0.0:
[https://www.kdab.com/heaptrack-v1-0-0-release/](https://www.kdab.com/heaptrack-v1-0-0-release/)

And the initial proof-of-concept announcement:
[http://milianw.de/blog/heaptrack-a-heap-memory-profiler-
for-...](http://milianw.de/blog/heaptrack-a-heap-memory-profiler-for-linux)

Feedback welcome, patches even more so:
[https://phabricator.kde.org/dashboard/view/28/](https://phabricator.kde.org/dashboard/view/28/)

